# Need info on Canada FSW visa



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dear Members,

I am looking for information about Canada FSW visa and PNP visa for Nova Scotia. Please let me know if anyone has complete details about application submission and how to access education and employment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Federal skilled workers for FSW

Nova Scotia Nominee Program | Nova Scotia Office of Immigration


----------



## RebeccaFuchs (Mar 22, 2014)

I also want information about Canada FSW visa if any one have any information please also inform me.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The information on the link in my first reply is not sufficient?


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am planning for Australia PR, so I am not sure if I have to try for Canada also. Anyone having similar dilemma?? 

Problem is my ielts is not 7 band and I am not eligible for Australia PR but eligible for Canada PR; Canada PR takes 1 year to get .., so I am very confuse should I write ielts once again or appude Canada VISA .... Please share your idea/opinion


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

for those of you considering the FSW route to PR you should read this

the FSW will be changing to the e"Expression of Interest (EOI) system in Jan 2015. This will mean that it will not be the first to submit their application who will progress, but those the CIC feel best fit the available requirements that will be "invited" to apply for PR.


----------



## jserafi (Jan 3, 2012)

the FSW will be changing to the e"Expression of Interest (EOI) system in Jan 2015. This will mean that it will not be the first to submit their application who will progress, but those the CIC feel best fit the available requirements that will be "invited" to apply for PR.[/quote]

Hi how do you know this information for sure? Nothing is set in stone at present regarding whether the EOI will commence in January 2015 or in May 2015…we don't even know if the current system will continue for another year or not from May 2014 - we know nothing!


----------



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

nash2925 said:


> I am planning for Australia PR, so I am not sure if I have to try for Canada also. Anyone having similar dilemma??
> 
> Problem is my ielts is not 7 band and I am not eligible for Australia PR but eligible for Canada PR; Canada PR takes 1 year to get .., so I am very confuse should I write ielts once again or appude Canada VISA .... Please share your idea/opinion


HI,

Even i am in the same confusion, did you applied for skille visa accessment for AUS ??
mine also IELTS was lower than 7 , so was planning to appluy for Nova Scotia Nominee Program .

any thoughts?


----------



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

sukeshm said:


> HI,
> 
> Even i am in the same confusion, did you applied for skille visa accessment for AUS ??
> mine also IELTS was lower than 7 , so was planning to appluy for Nova Scotia Nominee Program .
> ...


No dude. I am skipping Nova Scotia as it is not a good province.


----------



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

nash2925 said:


> No dude. I am skipping Nova Scotia as it is not a good province.


OK thanks for the update !

But not good in the sense , job opportunity or the climate wise ??


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

jserafi said:


> the FSW will be changing to the e"Expression of Interest (EOI) system in Jan 2015. This will mean that it will not be the first to submit their application who will progress, but those the CIC feel best fit the available requirements that will be "invited" to apply for PR.


Hi how do you know this information for sure? Nothing is set in stone at present regarding whether the EOI will commence in January 2015 or in May 2015…we don't even know if the current system will continue for another year or not from May 2014 - we know nothing![/QUOTE]

CIC Backgrounder article - October 2013

CBC News Article - January 2014.

I suspect there will be no new list in May and efforts will be focussed on clearing current applications and getting the new system in place.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

(un)employment rates per province:
Table 3 – Labour force characteristics by province – Seasonally adjusted

Median Total income per household, per province:
Median total income, by family type, by province and territory (All census families)

And some other numbers:
Gross domestic product, expenditure-based, by province and territory
http://www.economicdevelopmentwinni...al_annual_personal_costs_and_taxes_tables.pdf


----------



## sukeshm (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi EVHB,

since you are PR from 2010, hows Nova scotia province , now we have skilled workers migration is happening which required very less band , whats your suggestion?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Never been in NS, don't feel the need to go there. We found what we were looking for where we decided to settle. Of course, we were not limited in our options because of the qualification as a Federal Skilled Worker with high enough IELTS score.

You need to do what you want to do, it is your life. Make a list of what you think is important in 'the new country'. Than do your research on NS or other places/countries, and check where you are on your list. Good score: give it a try. Bad score: look somewhere else.


----------



## javaguy2780 (Mar 27, 2014)

JGK said:


> for those of you considering the FSW route to PR you should read this
> 
> the FSW will be changing to the e"Expression of Interest (EOI) system in Jan 2015. This will mean that it will not be the first to submit their application who will progress, but those the CIC feel best fit the available requirements that will be "invited" to apply for PR.


Thanks for sharing the article. This is great info. Article does not speak of applicants applying in 2014 (like in may 2014)


----------



## justinhug (Mar 31, 2014)

You’re so awesome! I don’t believe I’ve studied anything this way before. So amazing to learn somebody with original thoughts on this kind of. Really.. thanks for starting this up.


----------

